# Remembering the Randomers: WWE Edition



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

_Following on from the unbridled success of the TNA Randomers thread, here it is, by popular demand, 'Remembering the Randomers: WWE Edition'.

ITT: We celebrate the many and varied complete randomers that have came and gone, to no great success, throughout WWF/E history.

Post a picture of your chosen randomer (the more random the better) along with a little write-up of their finest WWE moments (if you can be bothered)._










*Todd Pettengill*

***

Michael Cole's hero, Todd Pettengill, was a WWF backstage interviewer of the mid-90s. 

He made his debut as host of TV show 'WWF Mania' in 1993 and went on to host a series of similarly unforgettable shows such as 'WWF LiveWire', 'WWF Blast Off' and the 'WWF Action Zone'.

Pettengill was one of many announcers, throughout WWE history, to be subjected to a wide variety of indignities. Pettengill-aholics will recall him being forced to wear a toga, along with the rest of the crew, at Wrestlemania IX and also opening the 1996 Slammys with a singing performance.

Todd made his final WWF appearance at SummerSlam '97 (a card headlined by a classic Undertaker vs. Bret Hart bout) bringing his four year run to an end.

Whether or not Pettengill's firing was the direct cause of the late 90s wrestling boom is still the subject of much debate to this day.

***​


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

*Kaval.*

***

Not much to say as there were no real highlights, besides winning NXT-2.

Shame, quite liked him.

***​


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Aloisia










Was a contestant on NXT 3, but she wasn't!

BB









Was an EMT, got her kit off, put through a table and left.

Men's Teioh









Random member of Kai-En-Tai

The Headhunters (Samoan Swat Team in WWF I think)









Was in a Rumble many moons ago.

Chester McCheeseton (Lets go head cheese!)









Chanted Let's go Head Cheese whilst slapping his butt cheeks.

Lauren Jones









Was on Diva Search, lost joined Smackdown anyways then was released.


Just Joe









His name was Joe, Just Joe.

Eric Angle









The Bella's stole his gimmick >.>

BRAKKUS









I remember him, can't for the life of me remember why. Think he left and went to ECW.

Kizarny









Nathan Jones


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

*Muhammad Hassan*

***

Hated Americans, and their stereotypical views on Muslims and 9/11

Got beat up by Eugene & Hogan at mania

Tried to kill Undertaker with "Piano/Cheesewire"

Got "Killed" at The Great American Gangbang "Bash" by Undertaker.

***​


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

BambiKiller said:


> The Headhunters (Samoan Swat Team in WWF I think)


God they were bad.


----------



## Hordriss (Nov 23, 2010)

Bastian Booger - a big fat man who was billed as a grotesque individual. Hence being named after snot.









Big Bully Busick - a nasty bastard who would pop kids balloons with his cigar on the way to the ring.









Max Moon - perhaps the only wrestler to enter the ring looking like a big ribbed condom.









Mr America - despite much speculation, nobody ever found out who was behind the mask of this very mysterious character.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

heidenreich


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Phantasio, ftmfw.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

I was actually gonna rob this thread on a you Shirley . Glad you made it.

Anyway ,Brandon FUCKING Walker ,Mordeici ,Scotty Goldman ,Nicole Bass ,Kevin Thorn ,Kid Kash.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

techo team 2000


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

*Phantasio*

***

Only ever had one match, done magic tricks before his fight.

***​


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

The greatest professional wrestler in history.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Colt Cabana

Braden Walker

David Arquette

Who

New Midnight Express

Lawrence Taylor

Al Wilson

Mike Awesome

Kizarny

Kronik


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Fake Razor Ramon and Diesel


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## JEFF.JARRETT (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## Flik (Aug 18, 2009)

Hade Vansen


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

Flik said:


> Hade Vansen


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

JEFF.JARRETT said:


>


Legend.






:lmao


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

I remember when angle first came out i was like, hey i wonder if anyone else remembers that as the patriots music


----------



## Flik (Aug 18, 2009)

vanderhevel said:


>


thanks for that


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Beaver Cleavage*

***

Former Headbanger Mosh (or Thrasher, who gives a frog's fat ass).

Highlights - Defeated Brood member Christian in his re-packaged debut. Was re-package as *woman beater Chaz* 2 weeks later.

A good kid he loved his mother. He REALLY loved his mother.

***











*MEAT*

***

Son of Stan "The Man" Stasiak

Highlights - Was affiliated with 3 of the dirtiest trick in the WWF at the time.

***










*XFL*

***

Holy fucking Moses. What more needs to be said?

Highlights - He Hate Me?

***










*Nathan Jones*

***

The Colossus of Boggo Road

Highlights - Was inserted in an Undertaker/Big Show/Albert program. Many thought he was gonna be a main event type guy, but fuck if I know what happened.

***










*Kevin Fertig*

***

A religious zealot, a vampire, just regular wrestler, follower of another *randomer* Hade Vansen

Highlights - This is more so a lifetime achievement deal. He's a modern day Brutus Beefcake with all of the shitty gimmicks he's been stuck with.

***










*Real Man's Man Steven Regal*

***

HE'S A MAAAAAANNNNNN. SUCH A MAAAAAAANNNNN. A REEAAAAAAALLLLLL, REAL MAN'S MAAAANNNNNNNNN.

***​


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Best. Gimmick. Ever. His finishing move, his mannerisms, his dress style. The guy was actually good :lmao


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Excellent telvision.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

should fake diesel be on here, since he technically never left?


----------



## 189558 (Aug 18, 2009)

*Insane Clown Posse*








Violent J and Shaggy 2 Dope two horrible musicians who tried to be wrestlers. Failed attempts in the WWF, WCW, ECW and TNA. As well as starting their own abomination of a wrestling organization. No more needs to be said about these two.​


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

Flik said:


> thanks for that


anything for a suikoden fan


----------



## coopieroLCFC (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

redeadening said:


> The guy was actually good :lmao



Yeah, he was really good. It's almost like he'd... *Demolish* his opponents!

You know what they WWE should have done? They should have put him in a Tag Team with a guy, kinda like a Road Warriors thing with the face paint and the spiked leather. Put the belts on them, have them go on a long run.












...Nah, it'll never work!


----------



## coopieroLCFC (Dec 14, 2010)

Tom Brandi.surely aabout as random as you can get can't even remember any of his feuds just seem to remember him making a very brief appearance in the 1998 royal rumble


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

coopieroLCFC said:


> Tom Brandi.surely aabout as random as you can get can't even remember any of his feuds just seem to remember him making a very brief appearance in the 1998 royal rumble


He came in 3rd, I remember it well. I think it was '97 though because it was the one with luchadores in IIRC. He was also known as Salvatore Sincere.


----------



## coopieroLCFC (Dec 14, 2010)

Nicole Bass.former Val Venis squeeze


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Buff Bagwell

He main events RAW, then he gets fired.


----------



## Post-Modern Devil (Jan 26, 2010)

Colin Delaney: Poor wimp, got squashed by every monster heel on the roster and basically got demolished his entire career (good seller though). I'm just sad that they didn't let Beth Phoenix squash him.


Braden Walker: I can't beleive there hasn't been a pick of this guy yet. How dare most of you guys forget the legendary career of "Fat Chris Harris in a singlet" Braden Walker!


The Heart Throbbs: The gay tag team that never did anything of note from somewhere around the middle of last decade. I remember Kane destroying both of them before they were dropped.


The Dicks: Basically brought out to work with London and Kendrick during the latters tag title run. The current state of the company makes me long for the "good ol' days" of The Dicks (well more for the days of more than one actual tag team but I digress).


EDIT: I suck at finding good sites for pics or linking images in general.


----------



## coopieroLCFC (Dec 14, 2010)

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> He came in 3rd, I remember it well. I think it was '97 though because it was the one with luchadores in IIRC. He was also known as Salvatore Sincere.


don't think it was 1997 because i remeber cactus jack and chainsaw charlie were in the ring


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Post-Modern Devil said:


> EDIT: I suck at finding good sites for pics or linking images in general.


I always save an up them to tinypic. It only takes a few seconds.




coopieroLCFC said:


> don't think it was 1997 because i remeber cactus jack and chainsaw charlie were in the ring


He might have done both.

EDIT: No you're right.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Public Enemy. Where was the love for them.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

*The Sultan*

***

1997 saw the debut of a mysterious newcomer, managed by the Iron Shiek.

The Sultan was unable to speak due to having his tongue removed as part of a traditional Middle Eastern ritual.

He embarked on a mini-feud with fellow randomer Flash Funk before wrestling Rocky Maivia for the Intercontinental title at Wrestlemania 13. The Sultan lost the title match cleanly. "Why?" you ask? He did it for The Rock.

***​


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

AJ Styles

Alex Shelley.

Bryan Danielson in 2003

Cherry

Melissa Anderson

Talia Madison aka Velvet Sky.


----------



## sayne (Mar 17, 2009)

This guy was just never going to make it


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

PGSucks said:


>


The current X-Division Champion.

If he stayed on WWE and cut his hair, he would be WWE Champion by now.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

perucho1990 said:


> The current X-Division Champion.
> 
> If he stayed on WWE and cut his hair, he would be WWE Champion by now.


No, he'd be TNA Champion.


----------



## mobgoblin (Sep 26, 2009)

The Goon, God he was random


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Abe "Knuckleball" Schwartz a.k.a. Steve Lombardi's 150th gimmick in the WWF.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Ariel


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Wrestled Brian Christopher on a PPV I think.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*
KroniK*

***

They came to the WWF after a shitty WCW run. Attacked the Brothers of Destruction. Lost a shitty PPV match. Got fired.

***










*Matt Morgan*

***

Joined Team Lesnar to form the BIGGEST TEAM IN SURVIVOR SERIES HISTORY~! Oh, and lost...

Went back to OVW.

Re-debuted with a stutter gimmick, but went on a undefeated streak. Creative found out they came up with the gimmick whilst drunk and actually had no direction for him. 

Got fired.

***​


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

WWE has had way too many random people who never went anywhere, we'd be for years and still miss a few.


Anyway, off the top of my head... Luther Reigns, Xanta Klaus, Mo, Squat Team Member #1 and 2, Doug Gilbert, Jerry Sags, Kenzo Suzuki, that guy who was on ECW and became a bit of a meme here, Kizarny, Mordecai... and I'll probably come back later when I think of some more.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

The first thought that came to my head when I saw this thread was "Techno Team 2000"


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

And and wasn't there an Evil Priest guy a long time ago? He only appeared once if I remember... no surprise there.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Daniel Puder, the guy who almost broke Angle's arm on SD.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

*
The Executioner*

***

Saved Paul Bearer and Mankind from The Undertaker. 'The Deadman' handed him his ass on pay per view. Then he was fired. 

***
​


----------



## Oh Lymping Hero! (Aug 23, 2010)

Mooney debuted on the May 15, 1988 edition of WWF Wrestling Challenge. He replaced announcer Craig DeGeorge.[1]

His main duties were hosting a segment on syndicated TV shows, such as WWF Superstars and WWF Wrestling Challenge called "The Event Center".[1] This segment promoted upcoming house shows, of which there were as many as eight per week. He introduced the matches and the wrestlers would comment on them. Mooney Made his PPV debut at SummerSlam '88 as an interviewer.

Mooney also worked as a play-by-play announcer and host for numerous Coliseum Video releases, in addition to matches aired on Prime Time Wrestling. His last PPV appearance was at Survivor Series 1992. After being part of the first few episodes of Monday Night Raw, he was released by the WWF in April 1993 after WrestleMania IX and replaced by Todd Pettengill.

Mooney also portrayed Betty Mooney, his fictitious identical twin sister, on WWF Prime Time Wrestling, sharing the hosting duties with wrestlers such as Sensational Sherri. He in turn portrayed his fictitious identical twin brother, Ian Mooney while co-hosting Wrestling Spotlight.

***********************************************

REPLACED BY PETTENGIL!!!!

Mooney was good at looking intimidated of roided up muscly sweaty men who were screaming.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

1999 rumble had some random names.. Kurrgan, Headbanger Mosh etc.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Sleazy, Cheesy and Queezy


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Val Venis' penis. 

View at your own discretion. (I'm not even going to embed it...)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HESwCwUhO1E


*


----------



## HHHXpacRDBG (Mar 19, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3tRiL-IRazQ&NR=1

nuff said


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

The Machine.










He made one appearance in WCW and it was literally the worst thing ever. He was on the top rope and DDP hit the ropes on the other side of the ring. The Machine, stood up, screamed, jumped, and crotched himself on the top rope. It might have been the most unintentionally funny thing I've ever seen in a wrestling ring.


----------



## LegendofBaseball (Apr 22, 2007)

HHHXpacRDBG said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3tRiL-IRazQ&NR=1
> 
> nuff said


*Awesome!*


----------



## purpletentacle (Nov 5, 2010)

It's funny how someone asked where the love for Public Enemy was.
I heard a story (probably from Forever Hardcore) about how they totally got fucked over by WWF. I don't remember it well enough to reiterate it.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

When talking about randomers coming and going one of the biggest was Chuck NOrriss, if I remember right he had four matches he was the enforcer for and two of them were Yokozuna/Undertaker matches. 

Another random was Mike Tyson.


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

how could we forget the silver ecw title?


----------



## Defktd7 (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

purpletentacle said:


> It's funny how someone asked where the love for Public Enemy was.
> I heard a story (probably from Forever Hardcore) about how they totally got fucked over by WWF. I don't remember it well enough to reiterate it.


Apparently the locker room HATED them, which is why they didn't last long there.


----------



## nickglovermusic (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## PBens21 (Oct 16, 2010)

http://www.allprowrestling.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/dr-death.jpg

DR. Death lol


----------



## chada75 (Aug 12, 2009)

WWF Radio. They used to do Play by Play over the Radio. Not Joking.


----------



## Hitman Hart (Nov 4, 2008)

HHHXpacRDBG said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3tRiL-IRazQ&NR=1
> 
> nuff said


I always associated Chuck Norris with the WWF..I remember back during the Attitude Era, they always played Walker Texas Ranger on USA right before Raw.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

I'll go for a more recent randomer:

_Oliver John: Debuted on ECW in June 2009, losing to Sheamus in a 2 minute squash (who had just debuted as well). Proceeded to disappear off WWE tv, and hasn't been seen since.

Oliver John: June 30th, 2009 - June 30th, 2009...how we barely knew thee_


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

---- Moppy ----
Who could ever hope to forget Moppy? Not I. With her fetching good looks and amazing promo skills, she was a one of a kind valet whose style will never be duplicated.

Pictured here with some guy. No idea who he is. Barry Neptune? Something like that.​


----------



## Doinkanddink (Mar 12, 2010)

Remember this guy? I was really young but remember thinking he was gonna be really good!










This guy was great! Chucking guys over the top rope as a finisher!!


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Who could forget everyone's favourite gimmick, The Boogeyman. Eating worms, smashing clocks over his head and owning a stick that spews out smoke. What more could you want in a wrestler?

He's The Boogeyman and he's coming to get 'cha!


----------



## Hobo w/ a nerf gun (Apr 6, 2010)

bam neely [associated w/ chavo]

fake kane [wore kanes mask-made no sense]

festus [was in a tag team whose entrance theme had the lyrics 'biscuits and gravy]

luke gallow [followed cm punk in ses] same dude as the last two wrestlers etc

serena [was in ses also]

sean o'haire [now in mma]

rodney mack [also in mma]

ryan sakoda [henchman w/ jimmy yang for tajiri]

fake undertaker [the taker brought back by debiase]

kwang the ninja

hakushi [asian priest/monk]

gillberg [lolz]

marcus cor von

the highlanders [they wore kilts]

elijah burke

christy hemme [diva search winner...i think]

mama benjamin [sheltons on screen mom]

paul burchill (pirate gimmick-thought he was a pirate)

abraham washington

savannah

k-kwik [tagged w/ road dogg]

Dr. Issac Yankem [a dentist turned wrestler]


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

just1988 said:


> The first thought that came to my head when I saw this thread was "Techno Team 2000"


Those guys were pretty awesome. 

Pretty big fan of this guy as well...










PHANTASIO FTW!!!!!!!!


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

'Jeff Harvey'

'Invented' the 20 minute Scramble concept.

Was so bad that he was good.


----------



## SledgeHammer_Shot (Mar 3, 2007)

The story goes is that the Dicks were getting quite a ribbing from JBL, Benoit and The Undertaker and Wicks was complaining about the ribbing and Tolland was afraid Wicks whining would cost them their jobs. So Tolland hauled off and punched Wicks leading to their release. What a pair of Dicks.










http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mxpyDyf5VI8

White boy landed on his bonce.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-c27a_LC_Q

Cracking little tune that.

Rodney Mack. Famous for beating the hell out of skinny white boys during his initial stint with the company. Mack was brought back in September 2006 at the request of Paul Heyman. He wanted to use him as a tough guy to do a program with CM Punk, where Punk would win in a stepping stone of climbing the ladder. However, after Mack was signed, Heyman's plan was overruled and he never made it on to television. So it ended with Mack being Back on the unemployment line once again.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> 'Jeff Harvey'
> 
> 'Invented' the 20 minute Scramble concept.
> 
> Was so bad that he was good.


I <3 Mike Adamle. 

There was a huge fad on WF a couple years ago when that dude was around. There was one thread in particular just fucking littered with Adamle parodies...





























These were just some of the ones I did, but there were SO many others...


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

He came, he fucked shit up, he left.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Made his name just like everyone else: jobbing to Cena.


----------



## YunisTaker (Jun 12, 2010)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> He came, he fucked shit up, he left.


*I remember how the rumor was that he was only going to take time off to deal with family problems, that was 3 years ago..*


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)




----------



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

.......

He came knocked out Bart Gunn in the first round, and disappeared from WWE forever​


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

Hobo w/ a nerf gun said:


> k-kwik [tagged w/ road dogg]


I wonder WHAT'S UP with him these days.

Here's Gunner Scott aka Brent Albright. Had a supposedly memorable feud with Punk in OVW, associated himself with Benoit for a short while, was future endeavored, held the NWA world title during his time in ROH, then faded into obscurity. Had a few good bouts.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I've seen Gunner Smith wrestle live and I never even realized that was Albright. What's even more awesome is that he would be considered a randomer in WWE and ROH. He may have fallen off the face of the Earth.


----------



## Cpt. Charisma (Mar 29, 2005)

......

Gymini
They showed up, they looked alike, that was about it really.









......

Mr. Hughes
Chris Jericho's bodyguard, that went well.

I really wanted a picture of Lamont, Ernest "The Cat" Miller's little buddy, but couldn't find one anywhere.​


----------



## Brettles (Mar 21, 2009)

*ERIC ESSSSSSCOBARRRRR*









_Even Vickie Guerrero couldn't get him over_


*DJ GABRIEL*









_He danced, and had a 2nd rope diving European uppercut, and a giant swing... Thats about it really_


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

AH I remember The Highlanders, wonder where they went to.

Kenny ? (Spirit Squad fame) went into singles competition and disappeared, any ideas where hes at now?


----------



## SILUS (Jan 2, 2011)

Slimm Doc said:


> AH I remember The Highlanders, wonder where they went to.
> 
> Kenny ? (Spirit Squad fame) went into singles competition and disappeared, any ideas where hes at now?


DGUSA and EVOLVE


----------



## AZwrestle (Feb 15, 2009)

Little Boogeyman








He was the Boogeyman's, a randomer in his own right, little midget who helped fight off Hornswoggle, then Little Bastard. No one can forget his awe-inspiring tag team bout at No Way Out with the Boogeyman facing the team of Finlay and Little Bastard.


----------



## dele (Feb 21, 2005)




----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Ryan Braddock


----------



## LegendofBaseball (Apr 22, 2007)

*Ace Darling

***

Can you believe this guy was actually brought in to start up with the spanking brand new Light-Heavyweight Division in the WWF in 1997!! Along with names such as Aguila, Devon Storm, Scott Putski, Taka Michinoku, Scotty Taylor & Brian Cristopher (just to name a few). Not a bad talent, but, with a name like Darling and the looks of a high school teacher (like one of his good buddies Matt Striker), this randomer will forever go down in WWF history for nothing.​*


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

Bloodbath said:


>


Hey, I know that guy. Yeah, that's Will Arnett, isn't it?


----------



## SILUS (Jan 2, 2011)

dele said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Tarfu said:


> I wonder WHAT'S UP with him these days.
> 
> Here's Gunner Scott aka Brent Albright. Had a supposedly memorable feud with Punk in OVW, associated himself with Benoit for a short while, was future endeavored, held the NWA world title during his time in ROH, then faded into obscurity. Had a few good bouts.


His debut was genius. They presented him like one of those local athletes (no entrance etc.) and then he pinned Booker T out of nowhere.


----------



## ScottishLuchador (May 8, 2007)

random factions:

The Truth Commission & The Oddities

Would post pics but I'm a spazhorse.


----------



## ScottishLuchador (May 8, 2007)

iMac said:


> *
> The Executioner*
> 
> ***
> ...


I remember his PPV match with Taker, he was so out of shape sweat literally pured out of his boots when he was turned upside down for the Tombstone.

Here's a random name: Mark Jindrack, was in a Tag Team with Garrison Cade, went single on SD and had a 'vain man' gimmick. Had the highest vertical leap in the WWE apparently.


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

Shawn Stasiak fits in this category pretty well. I still don't know what went wrong with his career. Second generation superstar, son of the legendary Stan "The Man" Stasiak, former WWE champion. He had mic skills, the look, the charis... uhm never mind. 

But his gimmicks should have worked out great for him. I mean being a sex slave for PMS as Meat screams HOF career. Some higher power must have prevented him from that. But then he made his huge comeback as "Planet Stasiak". Again is didn't work out so well, I guess the elder gods really must hold a grudge against this poor guy.


----------



## Leviathan_Batista (Jan 13, 2011)

Once killed Kane and Lita's baby then denying it... Had a huge obsession with feet.










Along with Regal, they became a threat to London and Kendrick's WWE Tag Titles.










(Except Dolph Ziggler)...










A fusion of Rick Martel and Dashing Cody Rhodes...


----------



## Deacon of Demons (Apr 2, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5R7VzYirjUg

Jackson Andrews....debuted as Tyson Kidds bodyguard for about 3 weeks only to be taken out by Mark fucking ratings Henry.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Hordriss said:


> Mr America - despite much speculation, nobody ever found out who was behind the mask of this very mysterious character.


OMG, wait! Could it be... Hogan? :shocked:


----------



## Rapture (Dec 16, 2010)

*Juventud Guerrera:*
- He was Mexican.
- He rode down to the ring in a lawnmower.
- He won the Cruiserweight title
- He fucked off.


----------



## something 2 say (Dec 7, 2010)

Max Mini - he was actually really over with the crowd in 97 










Tiger Ali Singh - he looked liked he was going to be pushed to the moon when he first went too wwf, not sure what happened tbh but he eventually returned just to make americans do mental things for cash.










Scott Putski - i remember him and Ivan having a mini feud with Lawler and Christopher and that was it


----------



## coopieroLCFC (Dec 14, 2010)

Dok Hendrix, what the hell was that all about?


----------



## sayne (Mar 17, 2009)

SledgeHammer_Shot said:


> The story goes is that the Dicks were getting quite a ribbing from JBL, Benoit and The Undertaker and Wicks was complaining about the ribbing and Tolland was afraid Wicks whining would cost them their jobs. So Tolland hauled off and punched Wicks leading to their release. What a pair of Dicks.


Good call there. 

When is the ROH version going to appear Crabtree? Toland has got to be the first name in there.


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

JoeRulz said:


> OMG, wait! Could it be... Hogan? :shocked:


That's just crazy talk. Mr. America wears a mask. Hogan doesn't.


----------



## Icon™ (Oct 3, 2004)

He came in and beat up Simon Dean and proceeded to stuff hamburgers down his throat. 
He had some meaningless fueds and once he got big he was fueding with Cena.
Then he disappeared.


----------



## xhc (Oct 17, 2010)

dele said:


>


:lmao


----------



## phoenixpanesar (Mar 5, 2010)

This Guy ... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6oLeu851ybA

Came, caused the biggest upset in Royal Rumble History and ... is now more prolific on TV than ever before!!


----------



## coopieroLCFC (Dec 14, 2010)

super star hotline


----------



## Connon (Nov 8, 2009)

Spent five years in the developmental system to get released after being on TV for four months. I saulute you Eric Escobar.​


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

Palmer Cannon

He debuted on Smackdown in 2005 as a meddling representative from "the network", a dig at UPN who had forced the WWE to fire Muhammad Hassan weeks before. 

He introduced us to The Boogeyman and The Dicks.

He left in 2006 after allegedly being bullied by Chris Benoit, JBL and the "Wrestlers Court". He was apparently due to start a feud with The Miz, but this was canned as Palmer left before it could go ahead.​


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Ryan Braddock.


----------



## androinv3 (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## androinv3 (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## Jimmy Darmody (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Arnold Schwarzenegger


----------



## Cpt. Charisma (Mar 29, 2005)




----------



## Deacon of Demons (Apr 2, 2004)

Cpt. Charisma said:


>




Ron Jeremy is that you??


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

Shaniqua - Briefly managed the Bashams


----------



## Simply...amazing (Jul 2, 2010)

Cpt. Charisma said:


>


Cool, matt hardy got rid of the dreads


----------



## OldschoolHero (Sep 1, 2008)

punx06 said:


> Palmer Cannon
> 
> He debuted on Smackdown in 2005 as a meddling representative from "the network", a dig at UPN who had forced the WWE to fire Muhammad Hassan weeks before.
> 
> ...


Is that the guy that said something wrong to or about Shawn Michaels and Benoit made him do 1000 squats one day and 500 the next day?


Also, we really need to define "randomer". Todd Pettengial(or however the fuck you spell it) was not a randomer, he was there for multiple years. Lashley? ECW Champ, and a main eventer. Come on guys.


----------



## Captain - Charisma (Jan 10, 2011)

Mordecai


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Ricky Ortiz, Rally Up bitches!!!


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

punx06 said:


> Palmer Cannon
> 
> He debuted on Smackdown in 2005 as a meddling representative from "the network", a dig at UPN who had forced the WWE to fire Muhammad Hassan weeks before.
> 
> ...


Don't forget his greatest creation: The Juniors Division.


----------



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

dele said:


>


:lmao :lmao


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

*The hand Mae Young gave birth to*

The love child of Mae Young and Mark Henry. Appeared in only one segment ever, but its legend lives on.​


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)




----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

*Vito *may have come in to the company as Nunzio's bodyguard, but he'll always be remembered as that guy who loved wearing dresses.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Earnest The Cat Miller. lol


----------



## jbl4life (May 23, 2008)

Chris Nowinski


----------



## zaqw222222 (Aug 22, 2006)

Joy Giovanni

Part Of The Diva Search, won the Rookie Diva Of The Year 2005.


----------



## PezzieCoyote (Jun 7, 2005)

Ralphus.


Gangrel. The guy who tore his pants in the ass nearly every match. Divorced from Luna Vachon when she died. Now apparently directs porn.


Brother D-Von.


Wonder where Santina went.


The New Rockers with Leif Cassidy aka Al Snow.


Johnny Swinger, who got repackaged as Johnny Parisi


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Earnest The Cat Miller. lol


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Ernest Miller had to go home, cuz somebody called his momma!


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

"Pirate" Paul Burchill









Salvatore Sincere









Rad Radford









Slam Master J


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Dan "The Beast" Severn










"Dr Death" Steve Williams


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

*Brazo de Plata * aka *Super Porky*

Mexican veteran from the Brazos wrestling family, hired for the Junior Division; all he did in WWE was eating a ham in a backstage sketch, for no apparent reason.

Also, everyone involved on this video (except that guy who won a purple title in Florida):


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

thesafemouse said:


> Gangrel. The guy who tore his pants in the ass nearly every match. Divorced from Luna Vachon when she died. Now apparently directs porn.


Gangrel was definitely not a randomer. He was with the WWF a long time and was a decent mid-card talent.


----------



## checkmate69 (Jul 29, 2010)

Flash funk aka 2 cold scorpio


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Another recent one was Chavo's bodyguard, and I honestly can't even remember his name.


----------



## Cpt. Charisma (Mar 29, 2005)




----------



## baseballplayah63 (Jun 7, 2009)

Has anyone mentioned this guy yet?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4EpMxOf2zCM

(sorry I can't figure out how to embed the video)


----------



## SILUS (Jan 2, 2011)

baseballplayah63 said:


> Has anyone mentioned this guy yet?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4EpMxOf2zCM
> 
> (sorry I can't figure out how to embed the video)


AHHAAHAHAHAHA Big Dick Johnson,i loved it when Sandman kicked his fat ass with his Singapore cane.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Cpt. Charisma said:


>


Bull Buchanon was in the WWE for a long time, he didn't do anything.
Idol Stevens is back in FCW, so we could see him again.


----------



## something 2 say (Dec 7, 2010)

Al Wilson


----------



## androinv3 (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## dylandtl (Oct 16, 2009)

Pete Rose anyone?


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

dan_marino said:


> Another recent one was Chavo's bodyguard, and I honestly can't even remember his name.












Bam Neely


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

*HAKUSHI​*
***

Had a brief feud with Bret Hart, got branded by Bradshaw, and disappeared.

***​


----------



## SILUS (Jan 2, 2011)

Anyone mentioned Ryan Braddock?


----------



## SILUS (Jan 2, 2011)

This was the Ultimate Warrior's and RVD's sex child,the Renegade


----------



## couturecorpse (Jul 26, 2010)

i wonder what ever happened to that fairy..


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

Mantaur - The Greatest Wrestler Ever


----------



## SILUS (Jan 2, 2011)

couturecorpse said:


> i wonder what ever happened to that fairy..


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao is that Colt Cabana?


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

Momma Benjamin.

Also, everyone knows that Mr. America was Ron Simmons. It was so obvious.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

SILUS said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao is that Colt Cabana?


Yeah. That was during a Halloween episode of ECW. He was cheering for his buddy Punk.


:lmao Shelton's mama. And I worked so hard to forget about that.


----------



## The BoogeyMan (Jan 3, 2006)

> Nathan Jones
> Highlights - Was inserted in an Undertaker/Big Show/Albert program. Many thought he was gonna be a main event type guy, but fuck if I know what happened.


Acting. He was in "Troy" and "The Condemned", Austin's movie.


> I remember how the rumor was that he was only going to take time off to deal with family problems, that was 3 years ago..


Aparently his sister died and now he's the full-time father of her three kids. Can't travel on the road and bring up three kids on your own.


----------



## androinv3 (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Bloodbath said:


> Bam Neely


Yeah that was him. I kind of liked him, it's too bad he never really got a chance.

Here's Xanta Klaus:



I still can't believe they actually thought this was a good idea. Santa's evil brother? As a wrestler? Who the fuck came up with this!?

It's Balls Mahoney, too...


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Derek said:


> :lmao Shelton's mama. And I worked so hard to forget about that.


I've been hoping for her to debut in ROH and beat down Hagadorn.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

There was also Manu, Bao Nguyen and this chick here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WoUk6Htgk8Y


----------



## androinv3 (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

androinv3 said:


>


Um...don't think you're quite getting the idea dude


----------



## pimping_cocanut (Aug 24, 2004)

We cannot forget the worst named bodyguard ever, Jesus....the man who stabbed John Cena in a nightclub...why didnt the nexus think of that?


----------



## androinv3 (Apr 11, 2010)

Bloodbath said:


> Um...don't think you're quite getting the idea dude


That was random ...


----------



## Outkazt2k9 (Oct 19, 2009)

Kenzo Suzuki


----------



## RuthStar (Jul 9, 2008)

Speaking of Kenzo, Even more Random, his Wife Hiroko Suzuki










All i really remember about her is Torrie stripping her once, thats it.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Couldn't find a bigger pic...










KIM CHEE. 

Kamala's handler. 8*D


----------



## OldschoolHero (Sep 1, 2008)

androinv3 said:


>


Bishoff? Really, Im pretty sure he was there for about 5 years...


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

androinv3 said:


>




[ ] Bischoff is a randomer


----------



## OldschoolHero (Sep 1, 2008)

How is he a randomer?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

OldschoolHero said:


> How is he a randomer?




Inquiring minds would like to know.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Minitista as well as mini kennedy, mini kane .


----------



## TheSky (Oct 6, 2008)

I can't believe no one has mentioned Godfather's Ho, Bobcat. The first female Hardcore Champion!


----------



## jrell (Dec 12, 2005)

basham brothers


----------



## jrell (Dec 12, 2005)

brett dibiase


----------



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

.........

Manu

He came fucked shit up joined Legacy and then disappeared forever​


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

*
Krissy Vaine*

***

She came. She beat up Torrie Wilson. She quit. 

***
​


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

*My favorite randoms:*

*Adam Bomb* - Started off as a heel with Harvey Whippleman as his manager. He turned face and in '95 when I really became addicted to WWE as a kid, he was one of my favorites. I use to always want one of the glowing footballs that he would throw into the crowd.


















*

Waylon Mercy* - I absolutley loved this gimmick. Dan Spivey's promos before he debuted we're excellent and now that I think about it, Spivey was pretty damn good on the mic as Waylon Mercy. I read that the gimmick was inspired by Robert De Niro's character Max Cady from the movie "Cape Fear" and now looking back at that gimmick after I've seen that movie... Spivey was spot on with the impression.











*Avatar* - This masked man that wrestled only a few matches in WWE during Fall '95 was none other than.... Al Snow! I can actually remember watching Avatar in a match on RAW as a kid, only because as a kid I always thought the masked wrestlers or wrestlers with face paint were the coolest.











*Glacier* - One of my all-time favorite WCW wrestlers. He had a sweet entrance, sweet attire, and a very entertaining & impressive move-set. His feud with Mortis is still one of my favorite WCW feuds.




















*Hakushi* - This guy had a very unique look which was one of main reasons I liked him. He had a somewhat decent push that resulted in a feud with Bret Hart going into the first "In Your House" PPV. I always thought he was a really good heel & mid-carder and I would of liked to of seen him last longer in the WWE, possibly feuding for the Intercontinental Title.











*Stars & Stripes* *(Marcus/Buff Bagwell & The Patriot)* - WCW had a good tag-team division in the mid '90s with Stars & Stripes being my favorite even though they only lasted several months in '95.










*
Ahmed Johnson* - This guy had an amazing look but like most big guys, he wasn't too crafty on the mic. He had one of the best feud of the mid-late '90s against Farooq and the Nation of Domination until he eventually turned heel & joined NOD. Ahmed had a good run with the Intercontinental title but I always thought he could of big in the main-event. I would of loved to of seen Ahmed Johnson as a face vs. Sid as a heel in the Winter of '96 right after Sid won the WWE title from HBK @ Survivor Series '96, that would of been the perfect time for a main-event push IMO.











*Well Dunn* - I thought WWE had a great tag-team division in '94 & '95, Timothy Well & Steven Dunn made-up one of those tag-teams. Well Dunn along with tag-teams like: Yokozuna & Owen Hart, Allied Powers (Lex Luger & British Bulldog), Men on a Mission (Mabel & Mo), Smoking Gunns, Quebecers, Steiner Brothers, Heavenly Bodies, Headshrinkers, 1-2-3 Kid & Spark Plugg Bob Holly, Bam Bam Bigelow & Tatanka, Bodydonnas, and The Blu Brothers.











*Honorable Mentions:*

*Aldo Montoya*










*Marty Jannetty & Leif Cassidy (Al Snow) as "The New Rockers"*










*Dean Douglas* *(Shane Douglas)*










*
Justin "Hawk" Bradshaw* (pre-JBL, a personal favorite.)










*The Godwinns - Henry O. Godwinn (H.O.G) & Phineas I. Godwinn (P.I.G)*










*Alex Wright*










*High Voltage (Robbie Rage & Kenny Kaos)*


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

*Kevin 'K-Fed' Federline*

***

During late 2006/early 2007 K-Fed appeared on WWE TV to promote his album 'Playing with Fire'.

On numerous occasions he physically attacked then-WWE Champion John Cena, forming an alliance with Cena's main rival (and K-Fed's fellow A-Lister) Johnny Nitro, in the process.

Eventually Federline challenged Cena to an official No DQ match, which took place on the New Year's Day 2007 edition of Raw. Federline defeated John Cena (I shit thee not) but got his comeuppance, in the form of two FU's, later in the show.

Rumours of a potential wrestling return for Britney's ex never did come to fruition.

***​


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

LITTLE BOOGEY!


----------



## Nastasja (Jan 20, 2011)

this thread is sooo nostalgia inducing..


----------



## crooked_reflection (Jan 28, 2005)

A Package Piledriver on WWF TV... by a woman!


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

crooked_reflection said:


> A Package Piledriver on WWF TV... by a woman!


When you see people that talented in a WWF ring, it really does expose just how bad WWF/E's usual product has always been.


----------



## Agent17 (Sep 19, 2010)

coopieroLCFC said:


> super star hotline


I actually fell for that one back in 1995. Fucking Scheme Gene strikes again.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

zaqw222222 said:


> Joy Giovanni
> 
> Part Of The Diva Search, won the Rookie Diva Of The Year 2005.


She was HOT. And IIRC, wasn't she a MILF?


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

No WCW wrestlers please.


----------



## Agent17 (Sep 19, 2010)

I remember the commentators always whined about their lack of a cool name. At one point they started refering to them as 'that blue team' :lol:


----------



## heggland0 (Aug 17, 2008)




----------



## OldschoolHero (Sep 1, 2008)

Agent17 said:


> I actually fell for that one back in 1995. Fucking Scheme Gene strikes again.


I still remember WCW's hotline number: 1 900 909 9900 $1.69 a minute, kids get your parents permission first.


----------



## K_dogg (Nov 21, 2007)

Eric Angle !


----------



## mjrox (Feb 18, 2008)

Essa Rio's, he came, he won the lightheavyweight championship, introduced Lita, he left 

Naked Mideon

Steve Blackman


----------



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

Aldo Montaya








................

Also known as Justin Credible in ECW Aldo made it to WWE in the year of 1994 he was often used as jobber and rarely won matches




Battle Cat









..............

Battle Kat debuted in October of 1990 and quickly fell into are hearts. He then went to Japan and dissapeared from WWF forever

​


----------



## N-Zone (Sep 27, 2006)

*Gavin Spears*

After a couple years in OVW and FCW as Shawn Spears, the newly retitled Gavin Spears debuted on ECW in the summer of 2008 and only appeared three times - losing to Finlay, Super Crazy and fellow randomer Ricky Ortiz, before being released at the start of 2009. Wrestled a try-out match for TNA in May 2009 against D'Angelo Dinero but had no luck there as well.

















*Jimmy Wang Yang/Akio & Sakoda*

Originally brought in as henchmen for Cruiserweight champ Tajiri in late 2003, Akio & Sakoda achieved nothing of note (other than a brief appearance at Wrestlemania XX for Akio in the CW Invitational) before being fired in 2004.

Akio would come back in 2006 as Jimmy Wang Yang and aside from a few challenges at the Cruiser and Tag titles was basically a jobber until being released last year.


----------



## coopieroLCFC (Dec 14, 2010)

N-Zone said:


> *Gavin Spears*
> 
> After a couple years in OVW and FCW as Shawn Spears, the newly retitled Gavin Spears debuted on ECW in the summer of 2008 and only appeared three times - losing to Finlay, Super Crazy and fellow randomer Ricky Ortiz, before being released at the start of 2009. Wrestled a try-out match for TNA in May 2009 against D'Angelo Dinero but had no luck there as well.
> 
> ...


he's clearly not a randomer the guy was on TV on a regular basis pretty recently


----------



## Mr. Cosmo (Jan 24, 2011)

Red Rooster


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

luther rigns.










Gunner Scott - Better know as Brent Albright









Nicole Bass



I'll add more as I think of think.


----------



## vogue (Jun 22, 2005)

He came from WCW. He lost the WCW tag titles in the WWE. He wasn't on tv anymore. He came back on TV! He had vignettes! Roddy Piper liked him. He used a coconut on rikishi. He was never seen again.


----------



## MCote900 (Mar 28, 2004)

*Mordecai*

Week after week of promos, debut a Judgement Day and destroyed Scotty 2 Hotty and people thought he was rival the Undertaker....Never happened...









*Kenny Dykstra*

Started out in the Spirit Squad....At the time he seemed like the only one with talent (before we all discovered Dolph Ziggler)....Spirit Squad disappears and he redebuts on smackdown....He was engaged to Mickie James and real life and everyone saw a US title reign in his future then....he lost it all...









*Joey Mercury*

Debut in a great team called MNM with Johnny Nitro(Morrison) and Melina....Completely destroyed his noise in a TLC match thanks to the Hardys and MNM officially break up for good....He redebuts with a shaved head in the SES and does absolutely nothing but job to the Big Show until SES disappeared...









*Festus*

Debut in a tag team with Jesse and had a gimmick that when the bell ring he would go into a rage, the team disbanded and Festus came back as Luke Gallows the first member of CM Punk's SES...which disbanded aswell leaving Festus/Luke Gallows unemployed...









*Serena*

Debut as CM Punk girl in the SES...Had one match and was released the next week because she made the mistake of having a social life outside the wwe and people saw the pictures....shame because i thought she had the best potential out of all CM Punk's SES members, would love it if she was still with him and joined the new nexus....


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

*C.W Anderson*

Came to WWE for the ECW brand, jobbed to CM Punk twice, never to be seen in WWE TV again...


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

LOL what makes it even greater is, that photo's from Hardcore Justice.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

this thread is awesome


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

The Piledriver Album









Brother Love

_Aaaannnnd....._
http://vids.wwe.com/index.php/video/WWEs-Unsolved-Mysteries-A-masked-vigilante-targets-WWEs-most-hated-Superstars/309176335001/
This Guy.


----------



## Yamada_Taro (Jan 28, 2009)

Damn custom and self-created themes with lyrics are far better than the modern generic and "music star system" ones. And I almost forgot : the best wrestlers are and were from Canada and Quebec :gun:

I am the Mountie !




We need a new wrestler with a taser and a police baton.

Fabulous Rougeau Brothers (but it's too old for you kiddies !)





The Goon : 




Because fighting with ice hockey slides without ice is manly.

I also miss : La Resistance (i was there during their tag-team victory in Montreal oh mon Dieu c'était grand !) , 





And for the lulz  http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=iXHXC6mxSHc

Another Randomer I liked 




I want such personnal, (sung) and linked to gimmicks themes back !!!


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

22,000 views! Definitely deserves to be stickied IMHO :agree:


----------



## Najm al Din (Jun 25, 2009)

OHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## AZwrestle (Feb 15, 2009)

*Bam Neely*
He came in, was Chavo's bodyguard in ECW, then was released.


----------



## Statfreak101 (Jan 11, 2011)

Sorry if this has already been posted - but in the middle of watching WWF from 1995, and this clown of a tag team made their debut during the summer of '95.

I can't post a pic yet - but the tag team is Techno Team 2000.


----------



## androinv3 (Apr 11, 2010)

this sure is random...


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Ricky Ortiz. He came. He jobbed. He was off TV for awhile. Then he got cut.









A jobber who somehow got over and feuded with Tommy Dreamer.


----------



## Tombstoned (Dec 4, 2010)

Freddie Joe Floyd. Turned up in 1995 and jobbed for 4 years, but amazingly his CV includes victories over HHH and JBL.


----------



## alexfakelastname (Oct 17, 2009)

BambiKiller said:


> The Headhunters (Samoan Swat Team in WWF I think)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not to mention they had the best names ever for tag team distinction (Clearly copied by the pitbulls in ECW)  I remember these guys from Stranglemania VHS tapes I had as a little kid.

It's almost 4 am and I'm sick, so I don't feel like looking up any pics but I wanted to add The Zombie. One of the first signs of WWECW going down the shitter.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Chris Benoit*









Came from WCW......and just vanish.


----------



## VanDamn (Feb 1, 2011)

_Gillberg; he came, fucked around, won the light heavyweight championship, and had a few one night returns._









_
The Ding Dongs; they came, they dinged, and they donged right out of the WWF._


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

GTV:









Spied on people for a few months, then was never seen again.


----------



## DB (Dec 21, 2004)

*Deacon Batista*

Came in as the protector of Reverend D-Von's collection box. Then disappeared I assume.​


----------



## androinv3 (Apr 11, 2010)

DB said:


> *Deacon Batista*
> 
> Came in as the protector of Reverend D-Von's collection box. Then disappeared I assume.​


Damn I totally forgot about that gimmick...


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

GTV was a huge letdown for me. I really wanted to know who was behind that!


----------



## androinv3 (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

Revil Fox said:


> GTV was a huge letdown for me. I really wanted to know who was behind that!


Goldust was supposed to be behind it back in 1999. Russo explained it in his book and during his RF shoot interview. But Dusitn Runnels left the company and the angle was dropped for some time. 

Then in 2000, GTV came back but I don't think WWE had any intention to reveal who was behind it, I guess they didn't know themselves.


----------



## Thumpa (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## The Storm (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## john2201 (Nov 21, 2010)

Ludvik Borga!! First man to beat Tatanka.


----------



## Dan0191 (Jan 3, 2011)

Kenzo Suzuki.


----------



## KOP (Apr 30, 2005)

*The Heart Throbs*​


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

This thread is missing quite a few randomers/random gimmicks.









*LOD 2000*
I'm guessing this was a Vince Russo idea. The Road Warriors had grown stale after jobbing to the New Age Outlaws for months so how do you spice them up? Give Hawks a buzzcut, make him suicidal, put Animal in shorts, give them helmets to cover up their new face paint and stick Sunny on them. Then to top it all off ad Puke as the newest member.









*Puke*
While Droz is quite a tragic story in wrestling history, as Puke he came in to the LOD 2000 and caused tension between Hawk and Animal. This actually led to Hawk commiting suicide off the titantron.









*Akeem*
The One Man Gang takes ****** to another level in the late 80's/early 90's as he becomes the African dream. I guess we can say John Cena stole his gimmick years down the road.









*Zeus*
Before Deebo was a thug terrorizing Ice Cube and Chris Tucker's neighborhood in Friday, he was Hulk Hogan's main rival in the late 80's. Zeus was the lead villian in the first ever WWE film. He was the original Knucklehead. He somehow managed to main event more PPVs than some legends being involved in the main event of both SummerSlam and Survivor Series 1989.









*Rob Bartlett*
An original commentator on WWF Raw. Possibly the worst commentator of all time. Worse than Mike Admale, Scott Hudson, Mark Madden, and Mongo.









*Isaac Yankem*
The royal dentist of Jerry Lawler. Where is this guy now? King could really use him in his feud with The Miz. Too bad he's long gone. 









*Kerwin White and his Caddy*
These guys were true pimps of the WWE. They had more Denny's waitresses than Tiger Woods could even hope for. They frequently gang banged them at the motel 6 while Bob Holly and Chris Benoit watched fromt he closet. Then tragically Eddie Guerrero died and Chavo Guerrero was suddently respected and removed from his role as a jobber out of fake respect.









*Bertha Faye*
Disgracing WWE gold long before Eve and Sable. Bertha Faye is also famous for possibly being the mother of TNA randomer Rosie Lottalove.









*Rico*
Probably one of the biggest wastes of talent from a guy that could actually wrestle. The gay stylist of Billy and Chuck and later "stylist" for 3 Minute Warning? Somehow he managed 2 forgettable tag team title runs with Rikishi and Charlie Haas during his abuse.









*Fake Undertaker*
Ted DiBiase brought in SMW reject Brian Lee to job to the Undertaker in an awful match and never be seen again. Well until Russo came up with a stupid gimmick for him. Undertaker vs. Fake Undertaker possibly one of the dumbest things I've ever seen. Just as bad as Kane vs. Fake Kane and Sting vs. Fake Sting. 









*Blu Brothers*
The Harris brothers with hair.









*Tugboat*
Before this walking natural disaster became the Shockmaster, he was Hulk Hogans "toot-tootin" sidekick.









*Ludvig Borga*
The original Kozlov, who had big wins over every WWE jobber in the early 90's and IC Champ Razor Ramon before he disappeared.









*TL Hopper*
Legendary booker Vince Russo turned his plumber into a rassler. Years before Moppy we had Betsy, the legendary plunger that unclogged the WWE's toilet filled with shitty gimmicks and eventually led to the Attitude Era.









*Big Bully Busick*
John Morrison's least favorite wrestler. Ironically after the jobber got his big push he returned to his shoot job as Officer Big Piggy Busick, where he would launch an anti-bullying campaign.









*DDP (Stalker)*
DDP stalks the Undertaker's wife Sara. Somehow he found the Undertaker's house in Death Valley, Parts Unknown. Anyway the Undertaker got all pissed off and kicked DDP's ass only to get a divorce from Sara. The real loser here was the Undertaker who had to get that tattoo covered up.









*The Stalker*
Speaking of stalker DDP, one of the most underrated talents of the 80's and 90's, a former Four Horsemen member became a camouflage face painted stalker. Originally he cut his promos as heel going into a program where he stalked Sable, but then he ended up as a face. Quickly the gimmick was scrapped and he formed a shortlived NEW BLACKJACKS tag team instead.









*Chainsaw Charlie*
One of the all time greats with panty hose on his head and a chainsaw. You guessed it, Vince Russo came up with this one.​
More to come later.


----------



## Pepsi>Coke (Dec 20, 2009)

Man this thread has brought back some hilarious memories.

Although I regret not cheering for K-Fed. I was a delusional child at that time.


----------



## The-Arena (Jul 21, 2009)

Carlito's lackey, Jesus. Although pronounced, 'Hey-Zeus'.


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Didn't Mick Foley say in his book that Terry Funk came up with the Chainsaw Charlie gimmick?


----------



## Blaque Tempest (Jan 26, 2011)

Daniel Rodman


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

scrilla said:


> *Ludvig Borga*
> The original Kozlov, who had big wins over every WWE jobber in the early 90's and IC Champ Razor Ramon before he disappeared.


Borga was found dead around January last year, gone by his own hand. He was even a member of our parlament for quite a while.


----------



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

scrilla said:


> *Chainsaw Charlie*
> One of the all time greats with panty hose on his head and a chainsaw. You guessed it, Vince Russo came up with this one.
> [/CENTER]
> 
> More to come later.


Wow they really wrecked Terry Funk in WWE


----------



## Electro Chef (Feb 27, 2011)

Caylen Croft - One half of the dudebusters.

All of Los Boricuas except Savio Vega.

Ryan Shamrock.


----------



## Synyster626 (Jun 3, 2011)

Matt Morgan loool









Zach Gowen









Mordecai (later Kevin Thorne)









Ultimo Dragon


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

WC said:


> *Chris Benoit*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

This is easily the best thread on this forum.


----------



## Rated 3:16 (Aug 23, 2010)

who was the guy with one leg that Brock destroyed!


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Rated 3:16 said:


> who was the guy with one leg that Brock destroyed!


Look up like 3 to four posts.......


----------



## SpaceR (Mar 7, 2011)

Who's that? Oh wait...


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

Just thought I'd revive this thread, as it is one of the funniest in these forums :lmao













Anyone remember this guy?


----------



## tlk23 (Oct 27, 2006)

Rebecca DiPietro debuted as the Extreme Backstage Interviewer for ECW on Sci-Fi in 2006 and was the 3rd elimination from the $250,000 WWE Diva Search contest 


















Trinity









Fake Kane









3 Minute Warning









Rodney Mack









Jaime Koeppe won the first ever WWE Diva Search but was dropped before anything could happen on screen.


----------



## dietjuice (Feb 18, 2011)

Even WWE doesnt remember him


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

This thread is pretty awesome. It's always nice to be reminded of some peeps, not all, but some.


----------



## darthschwartz (Dec 4, 2009)

for the Ludvig Borga fans. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G8N9SnQX47M


----------



## Draconique (Jun 28, 2011)

The Cole Twins










Johnny B. Badd


----------



## J-Rokk (Jul 5, 2007)

Good thread my man. It brings back some fond, and not so fond, memories.


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

*Maven*

Became Hardcore champ, had some big wins over Undertaker and Batista and even wrestled at WrestleMania and that's pretty much it, he was soon forgotten and then disappeared, good dropkicker though.








​*Haku​*
Haku formed a tag team with Rikishi and got beat by Undertaker and Kane in a first blood match then he was never seen again. 







*
Right to Censor​*
This group began with Steven Richards who also belongs on this list but he fits here because this was his most memorable run in WWE. Anyways the group came had a few tag matches won the tag titles at some point then split.









*Ultimo Dragon*

Brought in around the same time Mysterio joined WWE Ultimo Dragon never managed to be as big as Mysterio. He never won a title during his time with WWE, mostly doing a bunch of forgettable matches. Not saying it was his fault but his run was short lived to say the least.​


----------



## PRINCE OF PUNE (Oct 3, 2004)

Maven and TRTC were hardly randomers. Maven was in that high profile feud with Evolution around the 2004 Survivor Series, and TRTC got massive heat whenever their music played.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Armando Estrada


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

Raykion said:


> Anyone remember this guy?


Yep, can't wait until Skip Sheffield finally returns from injury.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

KOP said:


> *The Heart Throbs*​


I REMEMBER THEM :0 They did a cover of it's a hard knock life, except it's a heart throb life.
'the superheroes are about to take flight, but the throbs are their kryptonite'


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Doesn't get more random then these fine chaps.


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

*
The Oddities*

A group where pretty much all of it's members could be labeled a "Randomer" nothing really memorable ever came from this group.​
Lol guy above me beat me to it.


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

The great tag team that was :
*Jimmy Wang Yang & Shannon Moore*










I'm sure they had numerous opportunities at the belt but none of these ever came to anything as it was during The Miz and Morrison's successful tag team run.

They were entertaining and high flying with Jimmy Wang Yang having an awesome finisher :


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Rebecca DiPietro left after a run in with Batista's cock IIRC.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)




----------



## Lord Nox (Apr 19, 2011)

DubC said:


> *Chris Benoit*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or so it would seem! :lmao


----------



## Brisbayne (Jun 28, 2011)

Venomous said:


> [/CENTER]
> *
> Right to Censor​*
> This group began with Steven Richards who also belongs on this list but he fits here because this was his most memorable run in WWE. Anyways the group came had a few tag matches won the tag titles at some point then split.​


Oh yeah, they were great! Memories...


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8RRikPlDhfo

Steven Regal: A _Real_ Man's Man

I'll never forget Jerry Lawler singing the theme song.


----------



## chada75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Venomous said:


> *
> The Oddities*
> 
> A group where pretty much all of it's members could be labeled a "Randomer" nothing really memorable ever came from this group.​
> Lol guy above me beat me to it.


I loved those guys and gal!


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

:lmao @ the Benoit ones


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

The Bad Guy said:


> :lmao @ the Benoit ones


yeah i reckon


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

I didn't look way back in this thread so there sure are some guys that allready have been posted. 

Marcus cor von









Highlanders









Savanna









Caylen croft









Eric escobar


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

I remember Eric Escobar well, he had a load of vignettes, was Vickie's boyfriend, had a couple of matches that stank and was never seen again.


----------

